# Two male 3 year old cats need home



## Snowbaby (Jul 6, 2004)

Removed


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry this post is so late and you might not see it. I am sorry about your situation, did anything turn up by chance? I just wanted to voice my concern that your FIV+ cat was living in close proximity to your others, because FIV is contagious. Isn't it?


----------



## Snowbaby (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi, thanks for your concern. We haven't found them a home yet and, therefore are continuing to give them our love until we can find them a good home. Our FIV+ cat was diagnosed after they have all been living together for over two years (vet thinks he got it from his mommy as a kitten since they were never outdoor cats).


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

The other ones can still get it though.  Have you done research on it?


----------

